# paypal



## willis (Nov 12, 2002)

has any one had problems with paypal? i had an account with them with one e-mail address then tried to use them again with a new e-mail address. said my card was associated with another account. tried to change it like they said. i got nowhere. tried to call said were having unusually hi volume of calls, imagine that!
[email protected]


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I changed email addresses on my paypal account with no problems. It did take it about a day or so for the changes to take.


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

patcollins said:


> I changed email addresses on my paypal account with no problems. It did take it about a day or so for the changes to take.


same here... the change was immediate for me.

Hyperform Racing
www.Hyperform-Racing.com


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

dont even get me started with paypal! Willis email me for more info, I was part of a huge class action lawsuit against paypal for a proble similar to yours except they locked both of my accounts when they saw i had 2 accounts with the same email and they had locked up like 1200.00 of my money when they did it. i didnt see my money for about a year and a half, plus in the class actrion suit I received another bit of money out of the almost one milion dollar class action suit for there business conduct.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Calling them is a joke....hard enough to find a number for them...
They are very happy on the phone.....NOT!!!!

When everything is straight forward it works great, any deviation from norm and watch out...


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Mr-Tamiya: I was part of that suite also...

NEVER saw a dime


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Also when I did it, it wasn't an email change but I added an email address and then changed it to my primary. Hope that helps

That stinks you guys have paypal horror stories...

Hyperform Racing
www.Hyperform-Racing.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

On the other hand I have done 100s of transactions with them with no problems at all.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I have been very pleased w/ paypal, but was on hold today for over 30 minutes. I hung up.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

they have been having problems with there server


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Tres said:


> Mr-Tamiya: I was part of that suite also...
> 
> NEVER saw a dime


Yeah it took for ever for me, and tons of paperwork but I did receive a check about 13 months later.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I did the same as Hyperform and added an address, then switched it to my primary. No problems yet, although I'm at the end of my nonverified limit and I'll have to add a bank account soon.
Brian


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

http://www.paypalsucks.com/


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

hankster said:


> On the other hand I have done 100s of transactions with them with no problems at all.


Hank,
I had done thousands of transactions with them, At the time I was a Bronze power seller on E - Bay and a business account holder with paypal. The payment transactions were always fine, It was when you had a problem or had to deal with them directly, I had the business account that was specifically for my powerseller account, I went to open another personal account with paypal, and all was fine for a while, till I made it a premier account, thats when my accounts got locked, according to paypal you can have 1 personal and 1 business account, but not a premier and a business account so they locked them both holding my money for over a year and 1/2 and it wasnt like it was just 50.00 it was in the thousands. It was next to impossible to contact anyone and very rude and unfriendly un helpful people would "try" and help you, you would be on hold for ever! This was all before E - bay bought them, The seem a hair better now but not much, E- Bay is almost as bad when you need to contact them, Unless your a power seller, or had been with them for a long time you can forget about calling them too. So good luck with paypal, Bid pay is my new friend


----------

